# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp về Phần Cứng|Driver >  xjn nho cac pro zup mot chut:D

## huynhlam088

hien em muon rap mot em may tinh ( vi` mua bo ton xien` qua) ma khong biet phai bat dau tu dau> nho cac anh pro tu van giup em nen mua cac loai linh kien nhu the nao va bay cho em cach lap voi thanks cac anh nhiu:angel_not:

----------


## binhgia69

> hien em muon rap mot em may tinh ( vi` mua bo ton xien` qua) ma khong biet phai bat dau tu dau> nho cac anh pro tu van giup em nen mua cac loai linh kien nhu the nao va bay cho em cach lap voi thanks cac anh nhiu:angel_not:


bạn post bài phải có dấu nhé.bạn muốn mua máy để phục vụ gì ?bạn hãy nói rõ ra để mọi người lập cho bạn một cấu hình hợp lí nhhats nhé.
thân.

----------


## Ricky1990

ra hiệu mà mua 1 cuốn sách giới thiệu chi tiết về các thiệt bị của pc và cách lắp đặt luôn.cái đó có đầy

----------


## ngothong248

> hien em muon rap mot em may tinh ( vi` mua bo ton xien` qua) ma khong biet phai bat dau tu dau> nho cac anh pro tu van giup em nen mua cac loai linh kien nhu the nao va bay cho em cach lap voi thanks cac anh nhiu:angel_not:


mình yêu cầu bạn hãy ghi dấu mũ đầy đủ nhé, bài của bạn có thể bị xoá bất cứ lúc nào đó[img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img])
còn bạn hỏi là muốn mua linh kiện máy tính về tự lắp ráp hả, được thôi nhưng bạn cho ít thông tin quá, bạn phải nói là mua máy sử dụng cho việc gì? khoảng bao nhiêu $ thì mọi người mới cho bạn thông tin chính xác được

----------


## minhdo1213

tầm khoảng 7t cả màn hình các anh à.em muốn mua về để học ta và game.mong các anh giúp em chọn đồ và dạy cách lắp zùm em! thanks[img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img]

----------


## thaymatkinhiphone6s

chơi game thì cần cấu hình càng mạnh càng tốt[img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img]), còn học tiếng anh thì đơn giản hơn

----------


## kidmonter

case 7 triệu thì mình tư vấn cho bạn cấu hình sau bạn nhé vừa học tốt chơi game mà dùng dc đồ họa luôn
main gigabyte g41
cpu e 7500
ram 2gb kingmax 2gb bus 1066
nguồn atx 550w
hdd samsung 250 gb
card ati radeon hd4350
1 chiếc vỏ máy ( tùy bạn chọn)

cấu hình này khoảng 7 triệu bạn àh ( chạy thoải mái lướt và bạn cũng tha hồ mà cắm game )

----------


## sebweb

mua như trên thì không có màn hình rồi nếu cả màn hình thì rơi vào khoảng 8k đến 9k đó
cấu hình cả màn hình nè
cpu pentium e6500 - 2.93 ghz
main gigabyte™ ga g41mt-es2l
ram kingston ddr2 2.0gb bus 800 (pc2-6400)
hdd samsung 250 gb serial ata ii (3 gb/s); 7200 rpm; 8mb cache 
card asus 512mb ddr2 ati radeon hd4350
cấu hình đó rơi vào khoảng hơn 5 tr chút còn màn hình thì bạn ra đó chọn riêng nhé

----------


## nhatlun3030

thanks các anh nhìu!có thể cho em một vài cấu hình nũa không?[img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img]
em chỉ cần bộ nhó khoảng 80gb thôi ạ[img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img]

----------


## huongcao

hdd 80gb và 250 gb chỉ lệch nhau khoảng 4 usd thôi bạn àh cũng chưa tới 100k mà bạn

1 cấu hình nữa cho bạn nè
main gigabyte g41
cpu e 63 2.28 ghz, 2mb
ram kingmax 2 gb bus 1066
hdd samsung 250gb 
nguồn atx 550 w
card ati radeon hd4350 
cấu hình này khoảng 6 triệu chưa có màn hình bạn àh

----------


## Binhboong92

theo như bạn hỏi mình nghĩ bạn cũng ko rành cho lắm mà khi lắp ráp phải cần có 1 kiến thức nhất định nên mình nghĩ ko ổn cho lắm. 7tr với số tiền này ra tiệm cho người ta tư vấn chút ít là có thể có 1 cái máy pc theo ý bạn đc rồi đó. chứ bạn ko rành về ráp mình lo xui sẻo gặp trục trặc tốn thêm money thì toi ^^!

----------


## vgreen23

mua máy bộ không bao giờ tốt hơn tự mua linh kiện về lắp ráp
chúng ta còn có thêm kinh nghiệm 
vì vậy mua linh kiện là hơn rất nhiều, không có kinh nghiệm thì cấu hình mà các bạn trong forum giúp đỡ đó, bạn cứ tham khảo đi nhé
cấu hình mình đưa đó rất tốt + với cái màn hình 2 tr nữa thì ok

----------


## hoangnam.hp18

> tầm khoảng 7t cả màn hình các anh à.em muốn mua về để học ta và game.mong các anh giúp em chọn đồ và dạy cách lắp zùm em! thanks[img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img]


nếu bạn cần tư vấn thì liên hệ mình nghen:
y!m: changcodon_hacker
mail: [email protected]<script data-cfhash='f9e31' type="text/javascript">/* <![cdata[ */!function(t,e,r,n,c,a,p){try{t=document.currentscr  ipt||function(){for(t=document.getelementsbytagnam  e('script'),e=t.length;e-- :Wink: if(t[e].getattribute('data-cfhash'))return t[e]}();if(t&&(c=t.previoussibling)){p=t.parentnode;if  (a=c.getattribute('data-cfemail')){for(e='',r='0x'+a.substr(0,2)|0,n=2;a.l  ength-n;n+=2)e+='%'+('0'+('0x'+a.substr(n,2)^r).tostring  (16)).slice(-2);p.replacechild(document.createtextnode(decodeur  icomponent(e)),c)}p.removechild(t)}}catch(u){}}()/* ]]> */</script>

----------


## okbebu

các anh có thể cho em cấu hình chi tiết được không ạ.vì em cũng không am hiểu về máy tính lắm.
thanks các anh rất nhiều!

----------


## HotArchives

> các anh có thể cho em cấu hình chi tiết được không ạ.vì em cũng không am hiểu về máy tính lắm.
> thanks các anh rất nhiều!


nếu bạn cần tư vấn thì liên hệ mình nghen:
y!m: changcodon_hacker
mail: [email protected]<script data-cfhash='f9e31' type="text/javascript">/* <![cdata[ */!function(t,e,r,n,c,a,p){try{t=document.currentscr  ipt||function(){for(t=document.getelementsbytagnam  e('script'),e=t.length;e-- :Wink: if(t[e].getattribute('data-cfhash'))return t[e]}();if(t&&(c=t.previoussibling)){p=t.parentnode;if  (a=c.getattribute('data-cfemail')){for(e='',r='0x'+a.substr(0,2)|0,n=2;a.l  ength-n;n+=2)e+='%'+('0'+('0x'+a.substr(n,2)^r).tostring  (16)).slice(-2);p.replacechild(document.createtextnode(decodeur  icomponent(e)),c)}p.removechild(t)}}catch(u){}}()/* ]]> */</script>

----------


## trangna

mọi người cho em hỏi về cách chữa lỗi này thế nào vậy?
không hiểu tại sao khi tạo bản ghost xong, ko biết em bấm vào cái gì mà sau đó ko tạo được mà lại bị thế này.xin các bác chỉ em cách sửa vậy.em mất hết dữ liêu ổ d rồi.

----------


## developers

> mọi người cho em hỏi về cách chữa lỗi này thế nào vậy?
> không hiểu tại sao khi tạo bản ghost xong, ko biết em bấm vào cái gì mà sau đó ko tạo được mà lại bị thế này.xin các bác chỉ em cách sửa vậy.em mất hết dữ liêu ổ d rồi.


rất mong các bác pro về cntt giúp em phần này!

----------


## nguyenminh170

nếu trong lúc ghost mà bạn chọn nhầm sang ổ d thì dl mất là cái chắc rồi.trên hình bạn post m thấy k có label của ổ d là sao?tiếp đến là dù có ghost nhầm hay mất dl thì ổ d vẫn phải hiện dung lượng chứ.trường hợp này ở usb thì thưỡng xuyên sảy ra. có thể do ổ cứng bị lỏng chân,bạn có thể tháo ra và lắp lại jack cho ổ cứng.

----------


## ThuyGa

ở trên bạn kia nói là tạo ghost nhưng mình nghi là bạn bung ghost mà bung ghost nhầm ổ d thì mất hết là đúng rồi bạn ơi

----------


## havong

bung nhầm thì dung lượng đi đâu hết rồi???????????

----------


## phamthaovnn

bạn có thể phục hổi dữ liệu khi bị ghost nhầm được

ghost nhầm vào phân vùng chứa dữ liệu là chuyện thường xảy ra, ngay cả với những người chuyên nghiệp. chỉ cần một chút sơ suất, buồn ngủ, dữ liệu của bạn có thể sẽ bị mất hết. nếu lỡ gặp trường hợp này, bạn vẫn có thể phục hồi dữ liệu trên ổ đĩa bị mất theo cách sau đây.

*chuẩn bị:*

- cd hiren’s boot phiên bản từ 9.3 trở lên.

- tháo ổ cứng bị ghost nhầm và đưa sang máy tính khác.

- cắm ổ cứng vào cáp và thiết lập jump ở chế độ slave.

- thiết lập trong bios để máy tính nhận ổ cứng mới và lưu lại các thiết lập.

*tiến hành phục hồi dữ liệu:*

- khởi động winxp.

- kiểm tra xem máy tính đã nhận ổ cứng bị mất dữ liệu chưa, bằng cách bấm chuột phải vào my computer, chọn manager.

- bấm vào disk management. bạn sẽ thấy tên ổ đĩa mới cắm vào có tên là disk 1.


- cho đĩa cd hiren’s boot 9.3 vào ổ đĩa cd.

- bấm vào getdataback-ntfs để khởi động chương trình.

- đánh dấu kiểm vào ổ đĩa cần cứu hộ, bỏ dấu kiểm trong các ổ đĩa khác.

- bấm vào next.

- bấm vào 1 st parttion[ntfs].

- bấm vào next.

- bấm vào next.

- chương trình bắt đầu tìm kiếm các tập tin bị xóa, sau khi tìm xong, các tập tin, thư mục sẽ được hiển thị. bấm chuột phải vào thư mục định cứu hộ, chọn copy.


- trong mục to bạn bấm vào mục browse và chỉ ra ổ đĩa và thư mục chứa dữ liệu sao lưu, thư mục này nên tạo trên phân vùng trên ổ cứng của máy hiện thời.

người viết bài này đã trực tiếp cứu dữ liệu trên một ổ cứng với 4,5 gb dữ liệu hết 30 phút. như vậy, chỉ với một đĩa cd hiren’s boot bạn có thể thực hiện việc cứu hộ khá dễ dàng mà không cần phải mua các phần mềm cứu hộ khác.

----------


## maingocbichvn

cái này cũng cần pải text lại ngen !!!!!!!!!!! mọi ngưởi

----------


## paliauthentic

cảm ơn các bác nhưng của em đúng là bị lúc trước khi em tạo bản ghost.lúc đó máy em chưa có một bản ghost nào,có trường hợp nào tạo nhầm ổ để ghost mà mất hết như trên không vậy các bác.

----------

